# How to stuff 10 lbs. of crap into a 5 lb. Jupiter 2!



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm nearing the end of my Jupiter 2 build. Man, there's a LOT going on in there!!! As neat and clean as I try to build, and organizing all of my wires and strands, it's a maze of applications! Here's a few shots:

This is the main color changing fiber optics port. 8 cans firing randomly to about 450 strands. I could hardly force the last few in there!









These simple ferrules made of plastruct tubing help to keep the strands organized and manage the positioning of them.









The cryo-wall has over 400 .50mm strands alone....


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I printed a bunch of custom decals to label everything inside. I figure in a few years, I might not remember where all of this stuff goes!!!




































And, I truly believe in giving credit where credit is due. Many thanks to Moebius for giving us this fantastic kit, and to all of the aftermarket guys who have worked so hard to offer us such wonderful products to make the kit even better!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Here's a few more pics.....This overview photo says it all.....



























I shot some HUGE custom metalflake on this display base! Man does it glimmer in the sun!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Here's a short video: (excuse my photography, I was a bit skiddish in my camera handling for some reason this time!! Too much Dr. Pepper yesterday I guess!)

Click here:


And a few more photos:


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Looks great indeed! Thanks for the mention behind the space pod light box!

Cool idea!

--Henry


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

The wiring work itself is so impressive, it almost seems a shame to have to close up the ship. Superb job!

Sean


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

No problem Henry, love your decals and will continue to do some business with you in the future!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh Em Geee!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That's an amazingly put together piece of work. Everything's labeled, neatly wire-tied together, routed cleanly - it looks the kind of wiring NASA would do for it! (Will you be leaving the top loose so you can make repairs as needed? All of the labeling seems to imply that.)

Not to imply that the modeling work is skimpy by focusing on the wiring - the whole thing is darned well done.

Thanks for the inclusion on the "dedication plaque".


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Tim , 
That is indeed some fantastic work,
I wonder if we could get all the finished j-2's and there process shots put in some kind of stickey so any one could find them easier in the future, how would that have to happen.. ask hankster or what,,,,


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

I think you forgot the kitchen sink! Oh no, there it is hiding under all those FO bundles. Amazing the stuff you can cram inside a model.

Very impressive, Tim!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Paulbo,
No problem, the photoetch/decal kit is an awesome piece of work itself. I didn't use all of it, but a large part of it, it's awesome!

The upper hull will be screwed to the lower section via (14) threaded optical screws. I used Lou's technique and glued some blocks inside the upper hull edges, then drilled thru to accept the screws. 

The viewport I cut in the rear of the upper hull section does allow you to see not only the interior, but some "behind the scenes" as well, with wiring and fiber optics visible in the viewing window. It's kinda' cool! I also had an idea for display. You could cut some lengths of transparent rod again, small diameter, and put them in the large holes in the lower hull. Then have them stuck into the upper hull pins, and they would support it above the lower unit. Kind of a "levitating" hull display! I've seen guys do this with hoods at car shows, having the fiberglass hood sat up on support rods above the motor. (might be a tad hard with a real steel hood!) Maybe like 8 inches of clearance for good viewing? 

Click here to view:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Holy Moses.I think that there is actually more special effects equipment added in that kit than the actual Jupiter 2 full size mock up of the 60's.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice work on your J2!
Have you weighed that puppy yet?
That's a whole lotta internals, & You win the award for the most unique J2! Really cool ideas you employed into your build:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

xsavoie said:


> Holy Moses.I think that there is actually more special effects equipment added in that kit than the actual Jupiter 2 full size mock up of the 60's.


LOL! That's probably not far from the truth


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Awesome work Tim. :thumbsup:

- B :wave:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey Tim

Fantastic job!!  :thumbsup:

You could really get into the aftermarket and build these boards to control the optical fibers. Some idiots in electronics, like me would be very happy.:wave:


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

The boards were all done by Randy at VoodooFx. Drop him a line, he'll set you up!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Very well done indeed! I think thats the most well engineered model Iv'e ever seen! Cudos! Scotty (beam me up) would be proud! Excellent! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Beef up that landing gear!

Excellent work.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Beautiful work, Tim!


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Awesome job. I can not fathom trying to light anything as complex as that!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Absolutely *AMAZING*!!! Way beyond my electronics abilities!! Great work, Tim!!! - Denis


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Awesome work, sir! I appreciate your sharing your ideas and experience with the build. One question - it looks like you chose not to use the photo etch panels above the freezing tubes and I was curious about that since I've got the photoetch as well. Also ,I'm shocked, SHOCKED! that you sliced through that beautiful HOK paint job, but the interior deserves the exposure!


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

WOW! Tim, what a build! Thanks for all your support. Randy:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I didn't use the etched panel above the tubes because I knew I was going to do the experimental lighting board VoodoFx did for me for making the lights blink, and there was no way to drill thru those boards accurately and run the optics thru. I did use them on the main console, and it was pretty much a nightmare!! LOL! The panels are beautiful, but not for running fibers thru! The .25mm angel-hair fibers are a bitch to handle!!! My eyes were poppin' out of my head!! :freak:


----------

